
Show HN: Khumbu – image search engine as service - hudvin
https://khumbu.im
======
hudvin
comments from founder:

Current status - MVP

I have been working on this project during last 12 month and now want to show
it to community and ask for some feedback.

Demo search:
[https://app.khumbu.im/search/5dff72e66483e25b40e0222e](https://app.khumbu.im/search/5dff72e66483e25b40e0222e)

So what is this?

1\. Khumbu is an image search engine based on computer vision and deep
learning.

2\. Workflow: upload your images via API or web app and run search queries via
API/app.

3\. Right now it provides object detection, classification, exif extraction,
face detection, nsfw scoring.

4\. Tech details: images are processed using celery workers, after that all
information is moved to ElasticSearch to serve user queries. Most part is
deployed in k8s cluster, but some processing is done on remote machines with
GPUs.

Soon we want to add: 1\. face recognition (public and user specific faces)

2\. similarity search (based on embeddings)

3\. search images of specific place

4\. better query processing (synonyms/related terms etc).

NOTE: Sorry, but right now indexing is disabled due to high cost of GPUs.

